# deactivated for false claim by passenger



## NeedALyftPS (Jul 30, 2018)

I had a rude and possibly intoxicated passenger this morning (didn't realize he was weird and possibly intoxicated until the ride had started) who falsely reported ME for being intoxicated and my account was immediately deactivated. I've reported my story to Lyft, but is there any chance of getting reactivated? Will they automatically believe this passenger's story over mine? I have a high user rating and this claim was absolutely false, and I'm shocked that someone could be so hateful for no reason. I just want to keep doing my job.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Anytime you have issues with a pax, report them immediatrly. Uber/Lyft tends to believe who reports first. This will more than likely be just a 48 hour deactivation.

Threaten with dash cam footage even if you dont have it, then go out and get a real dash cam if you dont have one.


----------



## NeedALyftPS (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks. I did give him a low rating and said he was rude and verbally abusive - which he was - immediately after the ride. I was too scared to simply ask him to leave the car and cancel the ride mid-way through when I started to get a bad feeling about him. Live and learn, and always assume people will do the wrong thing when given the chance.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

NeedALyftPS said:


> Thanks. I did give him a low rating and said he was rude and verbally abusive - which he was - immediately after the ride. I was too scared to simply ask him to leave the car and cancel the ride mid-way through when I started to get a bad feeling about him. Live and learn, and always assume people will do the wrong thing when given the chance.


Use the comment box under the rating, they dont read it unless certain flagged words come up, but at least your opinion is already there when they receive the complaint from the rider


----------



## NeedALyftPS (Jul 30, 2018)

Haven't heard anything back from Lyft today, and really worried that this random guy's false accusation is going to cost me my Lyft driver account permanently, without even being able to defend myself.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there a lyfr hub or something along the lines like that where you can possibly go present your story in person and get better help? There is one in O.C. out here. I just would hate/dislike the day that happens to me. Thank goodness for my class b.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Anytime you have issues with a pax, report them immediatrly. Uber/Lyft tends to believe who reports first. This will more than likely be just a 48 hour deactivation.
> 
> Threaten with dash cam footage even if you dont have it, then go out and get a real dash cam if you dont have one.


this is about the most intelligent thing you have said all week, although the bar is low if course. 



NeedALyftPS said:


> I had a rude and possibly intoxicated passenger this morning (didn't realize he was weird and possibly intoxicated until the ride had started) who falsely reported ME for being intoxicated and my account was immediately deactivated. I've reported my story to Lyft, but is there any chance of getting reactivated? Will they automatically believe this passenger's story over mine? I have a high user rating and this claim was absolutely false, and I'm shocked that someone could be so hateful for no reason. I just want to keep doing my job.


it should not be permanent. you should get an email from Lyft which you reply to by disputing it. they should reinstate you at that point. call them immediately if you don't get it.


----------



## Ulikedew (Apr 15, 2018)

Had happen to me 3 times. All 3 times have went an gotten drug tested longest offline was a day last time offline 6 hours.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Happened to me on Uber. Reactivated after 12 hours. You’ll be reactivated in a day or two. Do not worry. It a shtty situation, completely arbitrary and unfair but a real occupational hazard in this biz. Some rando ahole can impact your source of income on a whim. 

Report any confrontation with a pax immediately to CYA. I did. It didn’t save me but perhaps it expedited my downtime. Good luck!


----------



## NeedALyftPS (Jul 30, 2018)

I did get reactivated late yesterday after losing nearly two days of work. No explanation, certainly no apology. At least it was done, and sadly, I will be much more suspicious of passengers in the future.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

Sometimes you have no idea that there will be an issue with a pax. What may seem like a normal ride can end up being one with a turdpax who complains after, and you have no idea who did it.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you count on this gig as your primary source of income, you'll end up in a jam sooner or later. Don't press your luck.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

It will happen again. If Lyft is your primary income you need to get setup with Uber or a couple of the delivery platforms for a backup plan.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

NeedALyftPS said:


> I had a rude and possibly intoxicated passenger this morning (didn't realize he was weird and possibly intoxicated until the ride had started) who falsely reported ME for being intoxicated and my account was immediately deactivated. I've reported my story to Lyft, but is there any chance of getting reactivated? Will they automatically believe this passenger's story over mine? I have a high user rating and this claim was absolutely false, and I'm shocked that someone could be so hateful for no reason. I just want to keep doing my job.


If you don't have a dashcam yet to prove your case, after being known for years and years that every driver should have one, and from seeing a million dashcam videos on here and on YouTube that defend driver actions, I can only have little sympathy..! Taking a dashcam video to the Hub will get your account reactivated in 5mins. These passengers will do this all the time (drunk, likely paying a high surge) who are trying to get refunded for an expensive trip.

EVERY, and I mean EVERY SINGLE driver NEEDS a dashcam, PERIOD. No question. You could have zero incidents for YEARS, but one case like this and the camera pays for itself. Get one that faces inside and outside, like the Vantrue N2 Pro.

Your account will be reactivated in about 3 days since the passenger won't be able to (a) prove they called police, (b) provide video of you "intoxicated", and (c) back up their claim. But you get nothing for your frustration and nothing for your lost time.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Always, always, always use a dashcam, and leave comments on any potential problem passengers. 

In my case, the time I was accused of driving intoxicated, I immediately drove to the Lyft hub and breathed into the face of the guy there. "Do I seem or smell intoxicated or impaired? Please document that I'm not." He got the hint and my account was deactivated shortly after.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> I immediately drove to the Lyft hub and breathed into the face of the guy there. "Do I seem or smell intoxicated or impaired? Please document that I'm not." He got the hint and my account was *deactivated* shortly after.


Either you mistyped or the pax was correct.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, that was a typo. I quit drinking in 1981 shortly after graduating from FSU.


----------



## D Bal (Aug 27, 2018)

I got deactivated and reactivated within 2 hours yesterday for the first time. It was over a safety concern but no specific reason was given. Funny how this has happened within a week of my new pax rating system


----------

